# Certificate finally arrived



## meadmaker1 (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## JamesGrape (Mar 4, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 4, 2018)

Congrats. Wish I were there to help you celebrate!!! One of the best meals I have ever had was at a crab shack in Newport, OR, drinking a warm bottle of cheap Chardonnay while picking and eating Dungeness crab with lots of butter. Mmmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## dcbrown73 (Mar 5, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## cgallamo (Mar 5, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 5, 2018)

Dungeness crab with lots of butter. Mmmmmmmmmmm......[/QUOTE]

I like to mix malt vinegar and Old Bay for mine but anyway you eat them Dungeness are the best.


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 6, 2018)

Congratulations. The feedback is short and sweet but 18/20 is no mean feat.


----------



## Kiazer (Apr 19, 2018)

meadmaker1 said:


> View attachment 47022
> View attachment 47023


Fantastic


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2018)

Congrats! 

Just one thing... You have a ribbon that thinks it is a medal.. lol


----------



## meadmaker1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Lol 
February on the central oregon coast, the wind and rain messes with a persons brain. That they manage to pull this off that time of year at all gives them a pass.
Just happy to score higher than "doesn't suck"


----------

